# Flat Ribbon Wire



## plumenvapes (16/3/17)

Hello

Hope all is well. Just want to know if there is any vendors that has some flat ribbon wire in stock?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Anneries (16/3/17)

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=kanthal-a1-ribbon-wire
0.5 and 0.8mm in stock.


----------



## Chris du Toit (16/3/17)

@plumenvapes Juicy Joes has some 0.5 and 0.8 kanthal ribbon wire.


----------



## Chris du Toit (16/3/17)

Jinx @Anneries lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (16/3/17)

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/wire-wick?page=2


----------

